# What are you reading today?



## moderan (Feb 10, 2017)

Outside of forum threads, twitter, and facebook, I'm reading Orrin Grey's *Monsters in the Vault*, a compilation of his columns reviewing horror movies, and John Langan's *The Wide Carnivorous Sky and Other Monstrous Geographies*. Just finished Matt Taibbi's *Insane Clown President*, David Greenberg's *Republic of Spin*, and Michael Griffin's *The Lure of Devouring Light*. All are excellent-the Langan is a re-read before diving into his Stoker-nominated *The Fisherman*. The Griffin is unforgettable 'quiet horror', the two political books are seminal to an understanding of current context, and I love monsters.
How about you?


----------



## escorial (Feb 11, 2017)

picked up a copy of ulysses  yesterday and thought shall i give it ago..big old book and i read a page or two and thought...leave alone so i put it down and today i picked up a book  of my shelf and read a few chapters again.....


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 11, 2017)

Fight Club


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2017)

At the moment, _A Scanner Darkly, _PKD. 

Also, re-reading King's _Insomnia. _Fitting, in some ways.


----------



## Finn Hicks (Feb 11, 2017)

I am reading this:





*Doomsday: 50 Visions of the End of the World Kindle Edition*


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 11, 2017)

Among others, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 11, 2017)

Been reading a lot of non-fiction lately - at the moment "The Vikings" by Neil Oliver.  Watching the TV series on the Vikings got me interested in real history (that happens a lot with me).


----------



## dither (Feb 12, 2017)

Well?

I'm in the,,, hey! don't we already a W.A.Y.R thread?

Never mind.

" I Am No One" by Patrick Flanery.

Y'know? I often complain about how sometimes a story can seem such hard going and yet, I keep going. With, drip drip drip, just barely enough to keep me wondering what might happen next and then suddenly, in the final few chapters, it comes together and it all makes sense somehow. That's where I am right now with this one. 
The main character is clearly NOT a no one and so I shall probably see how this pans out.


----------



## dither (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh dear,
I've finished the book and I didn't get it. No coming together of clues, no final conclusion that i could see. Nothing.  I missed the point, totally.


----------



## Penny090 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nearing the end of The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini


----------



## PiP (Feb 27, 2017)

Penny090 said:


> Nearing the end of The Kite Runner by Khaled Hosseini



Brilliant bookk!

Have you read 'A Thousand Spendid Suns' by the same author?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 27, 2017)

_Room at the Top_ by John Braine - Picked it up for 50p at the hospital's charity shop. I haven't read it for nearly 55 years, it is beautifully written; the "Angry young men" weren't just annoyed, they really could write.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 27, 2017)

and


----------



## dither (Mar 5, 2017)

The book that i sent for came yesterday but i'm enjoying Wodehouse's "Right Ho Jeeves" right now so the Zen Monk will have to wait a while.

Happy daze.


----------



## JustRob (May 16, 2017)

I'm attending a one day course on Lewis Carroll's "Alice" books on Friday, so I'd better start reading them now, as well as about the culture that sprang up around them. I guess it's not only the white rabbit who's a trifle late.


----------



## escorial (May 16, 2017)

Bought two books today...


----------



## JustRob (May 16, 2017)

I spent a couple of hours this afternoon reading the whole of _Alice in Wonderland _in preparation for my course on Friday. It's about Dodgson's life and the influences on him and also those of his works on others, so I've read up a bit on those aspects as well. I'm at home with the old romantic styles and the ensuing cultures that stemmed from them in the nineteenth century, all close influences on Dodgson's work. A historical research project of mine involves a local family here who lived in those times, so his contemporaries. Dodgson was like myself a mathematician and a member of the Society for Psychical Research, as it happens. His way of using wordplay, literal logic and fantasy all mirror my own, or rather mine his, as well, so I'm right at home with his work.

In my solitary novel there is a scene where a character meant to represent myself is trying to write his ideas down while his assistant, coincidentally named Lewis, is standing behind him talking about the bedtime stories that he tells his little girl each evening. That was an expression of my feelings about the way that my supposedly serious science fiction story was going, inevitably disrupted by thoughts of a more whimsical nature. One of my principal female characters is also named Caroline, implying the "Carroll"-ine nature of the story, but that name for her is almost never used. There are references to many other classic stories in my novel, so Lewis Carroll isn't the sole influence, but must be blamed for some of it, if "blamed" is the right word. 

I've now started _Through the Looking Glass_. It's great recreation after being involved in the lively discussion of the merits of pantser writing elsewhere in the forums recently. There's a limit to how long one can cope with slithy toves gyring and gimbling in reality though. Better that they stay safely within fantasy.


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 16, 2017)

Bloggsworth said:


> _Room at the Top_ by John Braine - Picked it up for 50p at the hospital's charity shop. I haven't read it for nearly 55 years, it is beautifully written; the "Angry young men" weren't just annoyed, they really could write.



Been thinking he has a very nice prose style. He took the word "zombies" and made it a nice literary metaphor. I think it is an accurate metaphor for today. Not to spoil the story's influences.


----------



## JustRob (May 18, 2017)

I've just finished reading Lewis Carroll's _Through the Looking Glass_. Some parts were delightful, especially the wordplay, but it seemed to lose its way towards the end, once Alice had reached the eighth square. Was that a reflection on the idea that once we reach our goal in life it becomes meaningless and disillusionment sets in, or did the man just run out of ideas? That's a point to raise during the study course that I'm attending tomorrow, I think, whether once a writer gains a reputation we read things into his work which were never really there. It should be an interesting day.


----------



## bucklethree (May 21, 2017)

Old love letters


----------



## dither (May 21, 2017)

All dull reading here I'm afraid. Slowly working my way through Timothy West Autobiography. It reads like a "who's who of theatre-actors and actresses and a history of theatres old and new" but I enjoy his writings when I'm in a particular frame of mind.


----------



## PunkyBarista (Jun 1, 2017)

House of Leaves, by Mark Z. Danielewski. I only just heard of it a day ago, and from reading the description of its format as well as its legendary literary status, I just had to check it out from my Uni library. I'm only two chapters in, and it's unlike anything I've ever read, really.


----------



## escorial (Jun 1, 2017)

Not big on politics but do like to read about the 80"s an 90's to get a feel for the stuff that shaped the times


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm mostly horizontal listening to Anne Rice's LASHER (again) but attempting to reach out for a paper book. Last week I went and got a book from the library! The Watchmaker of Filigree Street by Natasha Pulley...it was a stonking read. Brilliant story, real page-turner. Loved it. It's still in my head so that's probably why I'm hummin n hawin about what to read next.


----------



## ireneintheworld (Jun 6, 2017)

Popped into the charity shop while I was out and caught 'THE SIEGE' by Helen Dunmore. She died yesterday, I think it was, so I couldn't not buy it. I've read a few of hers long time ago but as this is set in a war-torn Lenningrad I thought it might be just the thing considering the state of the world right now...it should put me in the mood. for what though?


----------



## sas (Jun 6, 2017)

escorial...

This book is about what shaped my times. Reading now. After college, I worked in this area of Detroit. July, 1967. 
*The Intersection: What Detroit Has Gained & Lost 50 Years After The Uprising of 1967

*


----------



## Anthony Clark (Jun 19, 2017)

*Bernard Werber*


----------



## escorial (Jun 19, 2017)

sas said:


> escorial...
> 
> This book is about what shaped my times. Reading now. After college, I worked in this area of Detroit. July, 1967.
> *The Intersection: What Detroit Has Gained & Lost 50 Years After The Uprising of 1967
> ...



It's cool to read the different pov on a time and place that you feel shaped your thoughts or even life perhaps...


----------



## dither (Jun 19, 2017)

Just finished Timothy West's Autobiography am about to start Prunella Scales's.


----------



## sas (Jun 19, 2017)

Escorial,

Yes, interesting. At that time it was referred to as a riot. Now, from a farther perspective, as an uprising.  As a very young adult, I did not recognize the puzzle piece, one of many, that would precipitate it. This area had been a thriving black community, with businesses and intact families, called Black Bottom. Then White city planners ran a major expressway right through the middle of it, displacing those who had strong, stable roots. While Blacks sought integration, their disintegration was the stealth weapon of Whites.


----------



## escorial (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## sas (Jun 19, 2017)

Esc...the book covers look like something you might have drawn.


----------



## escorial (Jun 19, 2017)

I often buy and read these reports printed as pamphlets an books an the art work always seems like an afterthought but effective I reckon..cheers sas


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 19, 2017)

Rasputin: Faith, Power, and the Twilight of the Romanovs - Douglas Smith


----------



## Book Cook (Jun 21, 2017)

Sapiens A Brief History of Humankind

@escorial -- Are you red or blue?


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2017)

Book Cook said:


> Sapiens A Brief History of Humankind
> 
> @escorial -- Are you red or blue?



Footy was never my thing although the family is red through and through...


----------



## escorial (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Kevin (Jun 21, 2017)

Reading my iPhone lately. It's the greatest thing... Did you know that...? And that.....? Look, here's a picture. Book...book? What the hell's a book? Oh, I know that title. Hang on! It was by.... 1963. Born in Surrey, he was raised by his mother, aaaand...


----------



## Redamare (Jun 29, 2017)

_Consider Phlebus_ by Iain Banks

Love that avatar, Book Cook. If you are a fan of corvids, I think you will enjoy my book. : )


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## dither (Jul 30, 2017)

I just finished Piper Kerman's " ORANGE is the new BLACK ". A memoir of a young woman having served thirteen months in prison for a drug offence. A good read.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 30, 2017)

Finding Fibonacci - Keith Devlin


----------



## Tella (Aug 5, 2017)

Jaws by Peter Benchley.

I came for a nightmare shark, got family drama and surprisingly liked it. Now in the climax I get more of the shark, wanting more family drama.


----------



## dither (Aug 6, 2017)

A bit like Binchys,
I just finished Emma Smith's "As Green As Grass". A delightful distraction that's all.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Aug 22, 2017)

Astounding Science Fiction Stories: An Anthology of 50 Scifi Novels Volume 5 (Halcyon Classics)
Buying all 2 dollar kindle books of this. It hopefully will be enjoyable and inspire me at the same time, I know I enjoyed the first one. I know why magazines would have a tough time with such customers. These books are bargains and come from the classic golden age of science fiction. I also bought some craft books to ease the process of freeing the muse as well. Plus a book by Charles Euchner who writes on how to write correct English for stories. I bought a book that has his most important collection of over ten books of English (in print).


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 28, 2017)

Reversing Diabetes: Discover the Natural Way to Take Control of Type 2 Diabetes by Dr. Don colbert.


I finally managed to read it. If anyone has questions ask. But it gives diabetes books a run for their money. It has a diet plan. A what foods can you eat guide, and what you can't eat. Inflammation, and allergies, prediabetes, insulin resistance, metabolism, how to lose weight with a damaged metabolism, Hypothyroidism, managing stress, eating out at restaurants, glycemic index, what foods are low in sugar and process slowly, types of diet that exist such as the Mediterranean diet, vitamins to take, what to avoid and eat, aging, omega 3 versus omega 6, immune system diseases, reversing diabetes with insulin resistance,losing weight,  and more.


BTW, I posted it in another thread, the non-fiction reading thread which is not active as much as this.


----------



## moderan (Nov 29, 2017)

Theglasshouse said:


> Astounding Science Fiction Stories: An Anthology of 50 Scifi Novels Volume 5 (Halcyon Classics)
> Buying all 2 dollar kindle books of this. It hopefully will be enjoyable and inspire me at the same time, I know I enjoyed the first one. I know why magazines would have a tough time with such customers. These books are bargains and come from the classic golden age of science fiction. I also bought some craft books to ease the process of freeing the muse as well. Plus a book by Charles Euchner who writes on how to write correct English for stories. I bought a book that has his most important collection of over ten books of English (in print).


The Astounding book is a fantastic value -- I just looked at the ToC and had to pick it up, even though I have nearly half of those books. The William Hope Hodgson volumes are more than worth the two bucks just to start with. Most of them are not 'Golden Age' but pulp-era, which precedes the Golden Age (held to begin with JW Campbell's tenure by most 'authorities). Scientifiction rather than science fiction, in pure terms.



Theglasshouse said:


> Reversing Diabetes: Discover the Natural Way to Take Control of Type 2 Diabetes by Dr. Don Colbert.
> 
> 
> I finally managed to read it. If anyone has questions ask. But it gives diabetes books a run for their money. It has a diet plan. A what foods can you eat guide, and what you can't eat. Inflammation, and allergies, prediabetes, insulin resistance, metabolism, how to lose weight with a damaged metabolism, Hypothyroidism, managing stress, eating out at restaurants, glycemic index, what foods are low in sugar and process slowly, types of diet that exist such as the Mediterranean diet, vitamins to take, what to avoid and eat, aging, omega 3 versus omega 6, immune system diseases, reversing diabetes with insulin resistance,losing weight,  and more.
> ...



That information is available for free on these interwebs, but you hafta search it out (I put the Amazon link in so people can examine the book if they like). I haven't read the book but I am Type II diabetic. My problem is that Dr. Don is a faith-based David Wolfe. There's probably good info in the book, but 'divine health', from 'America's #1 doctor for Faith and Medicine' ain't gonna sell me.
[h=1][/h]"Medical Management of Type II Diabetes" is a good title, I've found, and can be had for cheap if you poke around a little. My physician and nutritionist recommended it to me. Just data, no quasi-spiritual angle. Losing weight is an especial issue for diabetics, as low-sugar is a much worse issue than high sugar for most people, who pay attention to their diets and limit the carbs. 
You have to fight the urge to fill up. It takes a long time and a lot of willpower. I've lost 30 pounds in two years and am still 50 or so overweight as I ballooned to 275 six years after being diagnosed with the condition. XXXL is behind me but still.


----------



## kunox (Nov 29, 2017)

Daughter of smoke and bone. so far I checked out this book five times ad still haven't gotten to it.

also blood and frost.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 29, 2017)

Listening to _Empire Falls. _​For my money, Russo hasn't been given his due. Especially in the decaying industrial society genre.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 29, 2017)

How to Read a Book, by Adler.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 29, 2017)

moderan said:


> The Astounding book is a fantastic value -- I just looked at the ToC and had to pick it up, even though I have nearly half of those books. The William Hope Hodgson volumes are more than worth the two bucks just to start with. Most of them are not 'Golden Age' but pulp-era, which precedes the Golden Age (held to begin with JW Campbell's tenure by most 'authorities). Scientifiction rather than science fiction, in pure terms.
> 
> That information is available for free on these interwebs, but you hafta search it out (I put the Amazon link in so people can examine the book if they like). I haven't read the book but I am Type II diabetic. My problem is that Dr. Don is a faith-based David Wolfe. There's probably good info in the book, but 'divine health', from 'America's #1 doctor for Faith and Medicine' ain't gonna sell me.
> "Medical Management of Type II Diabetes" is a good title, I've found, and can be had for cheap if you poke around a little. My physician and nutritionist recommended it to me. Just data, no quasi-spiritual angle. Losing weight is an especial issue for diabetics, as low-sugar is a much worse issue than high sugar for most people, who pay attention to their diets and limit the carbs.
> You have to fight the urge to fill up. It takes a long time and a lot of willpower. I've lost 30 pounds in two years and am still 50 or so overweight as I ballooned to 275 six years after being diagnosed with the condition. XXXL is behind me but still.



Thanks for your opinion which I agree with much of the time and I wasn't aware you classified it as pulp. If you liked them I will definitely finish a lot of the stories I have left to read. I was thinking of asking my parents and brothers (who usually give me something) for the kindle subscription to read other material as well such as magazines that I mentioned in the thread I started since its a cheap way to read a great variety of books and publications (such as fantasy and science fiction, and Asimov). I have a book on Cambridge book on science fiction. That should be close to 15 days from now. On Christmas asking for that as a present. In addition to some books, I will purchase.

If you think so I will be inclined to agree with your opinion. Maybe he isn't a trustworthy as someone more qualified. I posted this for people with diabetics so glad you are telling me there are better ones out there and to read a better one. Thanks, Moderan I very much appreciate it. My mom suffers from diabetes; I get allergies, (supposedly because I could develop it) and even my father has diabetes.According to the book. Because of my family. I am taking extra care to eat everything but rice and wheat to lose weight. Still, I will get the book. The allergies are because of weight gain temporarily, and because I need to lose those pounds to prevent further diseases. My mom has an immune system disease. It wouldn't hurt me to have an extra book. I will read it, and when I get it I will post a review. Yes, diabetes is about willpower. I think when I want to eat something I need to focus. The reasons are there for my symptoms to get worse because of my weight. And my mom is one voracious eater of cheese. The book is not entirely a waste. But still, need to read one book to see it's viewpoint to see what it recommends. Thanks once again.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 29, 2017)

Theglasshouse said:


> And my mom is one voracious eater of cheese.



You win "line of the day"!


----------



## moderan (Nov 30, 2017)

Theglasshouse said:


> Thanks for your opinion which I agree with much of the time and I wasn't aware you classified it as pulp. If you liked them I will definitely finish a lot of the stories I have left to read. I was thinking of asking my parents and brothers (who usually give me something) for the kindle subscription to read other material as well such as magazines that I mentioned in the thread I started since its a cheap way to read a great variety of books and publications (such as fantasy and science fiction, and Asimov). I have a book on Cambridge book on science fiction. That should be close to 15 days from now. On Christmas asking for that as a present. In addition to some books, I will purchase.
> 
> If you think so I will be inclined to agree with your opinion. Maybe he isn't a trustworthy as someone more qualified. I posted this for people with diabetics so glad you are telling me there are better ones out there and to read a better one. Thanks, Moderan I very much appreciate it. My mom suffers from diabetes; I get allergies, (supposedly because I could develop it) and even my father has diabetes.According to the book. Because of my family. I am taking extra care to eat everything but rice and wheat to lose weight. Still, I will get the book. The allergies are because of weight gain temporarily, and because I need to lose those pounds to prevent further diseases. My mom has an immune system disease. It wouldn't hurt me to have an extra book. I will read it, and when I get it I will post a review. Yes, diabetes is about willpower. I think when I want to eat something I need to focus. The reasons are there for my symptoms to get worse because of my weight. And my mom is one voracious eater of cheese. The book is not entirely a waste. But still, need to read one book to see it's viewpoint to see what it recommends. Thanks once again.



You bet. Just remember that opinions are best taken with a pound of salt. Willpower means that I just gnaw on the Italian Swiss Colony brochure instead of ordering things. It's cheaper but definitely doesn't sustain the inner man.
I do know about science fiction. You could ask around if you like. I'll wait.
*
*
*
*
*
[ot]Cheese is bad. But I love it so. Also potato chips. And chocolate. And beer. 
If I could lose the other 50, I'd likely ditch the diabetes. But by that time, I'll be probably dying of something else. Maybe laughter.
I'm a foodie, to boot. Are you a foodie? I was a cook for a long time. I can make some fine foods. But the technique in losing weight means monkey meals, nuts and fruit and such. I wanna chicken parm and a cannoli. ](*,)[/ot]


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 30, 2017)

Cheese is omega 6. I know because, foods with omega 3 are what people with diabetes will need to eat so that they can keep healthy, and avoid cancer even. Not to mention it could be the reason by doctors not to eat it since it is bad fat. (to help live longer and temper and alleviate the symptoms of diabetes). Cancer can also get more aggressive (if diagnosed and recovery becomes much more difficult)if you eat a lot of omega 6. She needs some of that willpower people often lack, but been walking with my family in the park which is another good healthy habit for health patients who have diabetes. If my mom never ate cheese maybe she could have lost the weight needed and reduced her bad cholesterol, and the triglycerides.


----------



## moderan (Nov 30, 2017)

[ot]I didn't know that walking with your family is good for diabetics. I'll be right over, sans cheeses.
Whole grains, man. Fresh fruits, lean meats, plenty of poultry and fish. You can sub some fats for starches a la Atkins, but it isn't an even trade.
Good luck![/ot]


----------

